# ‘We’ve Got an Uber Driver Who’s Got a Gun’



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

https://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2020/01/paradox-ubers-gun-policy/605701/
_Uber officially bans drivers from carrying firearms-but the company's business model prevents it from enforcing such a ban. The results can be deadly._

Final result:

Armed Uber driver escalated situation and is now dead
Passenger not charged
Passenger sues Uber for Negligence in allowing Dead Uber driver on platform
_"The driver's name was Michael Wallace. He was 37, a Kentucky native, engaged to be married, a father of four. He drove a brand-new Nissan Pathfinder in Cayenne Red, and he kept a handgun-a birthday present from his father-in the driver's-side door pocket. In the course of more than 4,600 trips driving for Uber, he had never used it. And then, he did._

Dead Armed Uber driver Michael Wallace 
_







_


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

so pax wanted 6 to ride, no room, so he attacks the driver. 

driver pulled his gun after being some beating, but didn't know how to use it and ended up dead.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

njn said:


> so pax wanted 6 to ride, no room, so he attacks the driver.
> 
> driver pulled his gun after being some beating, but didn't know how to use it and ended up dead.


It says the first blows were from the driver.

What did you read &#128514;? All of what you wrote is completely different then what the article says.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Wait a minute -- so you're telling me The Atlantic is going to run an article that portrays gun owners as unreasonable, sociopathic powder kegs? No way!


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Cold Fusion said:


> https://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2020/01/paradox-ubers-gun-policy/605701/
> _Uber officially bans drivers from carrying firearms-but the company's business model prevents it from enforcing such a ban. The results can be deadly._
> 
> Final result:
> ...


Once Kentucky was mentioned it was self explanatory.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Mkang14 said:


> It says the first blows were from the driver.
> 
> What did you read &#128514;? All of what you wrote is completely different then what the article says.


Dead men cant TESTIFY !

6 LIVE PEOPLE VS. A MAN WHO CAN NOT SPEAK !


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> Dead men cant TESTIFY !
> 
> 6 LIVE PEOPLE VS. A MAN WHO CAN NOT SPEAK !


Yes, true. But I was just pointing out how quoted persons remark was based on nothing we read.

According to the pax he was hit and started bleeding. That should be easy to see. Also why was the gun pulled out? Why didnt the driver just leave?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Mkang14 said:


> Yes, true. But I was just pointing out how quoted persons remark was based on nothing we read.
> 
> According to the pax he was hit and started bleeding. That should be easy to see. Also why was the gun pulled out? Why didnt the driver just leave?


Did 6 Adults who got the gun away from the driver
REALLY HAVE TO SHOOT HIM ?
3 COULD HAVE SAT ON HIM.

THE STORY OF THE PASSENGERS IS A LIE.

POLYGRAPH TIME.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> Did 6 Adults who got the gun away from the driver
> REALLY HAVE TO SHOOT HIM ?
> 3 COULD HAVE SAT ON HIM.
> 
> ...


Pax didnt shoot him.

Pax restrained him and driver had a heart attack.


----------



## ubercrashdummy (Mar 5, 2015)

I'd like to see the dash cam footage.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

First off, not understanding the 5 vs. 6 issue. Either it was X or XL, there's no Pool for 5 passengers. So what was the issue? Second, just drive off. Third, if you pull a gun, it's because your life is in danger and you are about to use it. This isn't Hollywood, you don't threaten people and wave it around.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

MadTownUberD said:


> Wait a minute -- so you're telling me The Atlantic is going to run an article that portrays gun owners as unreasonable, sociopathic powder kegs? No way!


The story sounds fishy as hell


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Actually it is weird if the pax was the one receiving the beat down then why would driver walk back to grab a gun. Unless the driver was a complete thug 🤔?


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

Mkang14 said:


> It says the first blows were from the driver.
> 
> What did you read &#128514;? All of what you wrote is completely different then what the article says.


my bad, of course the pax said the driver hit him first. who know the truth, easy to blame the gun owner.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Mkang14 said:


> Actually it is weird if the pax was the one receiving the beat down then why would driver walk back to grab a gun. Unless the driver was a complete thug &#129300;?


Ever deal with 6 Angry Drunks who were just Told No ?


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> Ever deal with 6 Angry Drunks who were just Told No ?


An Indiana couple is suing Uber over a fatal fight with a driver in Louisville last year, saying the *ride-share company failed to protect customers by not properly vetting its employee.*
https://www.courier-journal.com/sto...ver-fatal-fight-louisville-driver/1999330001/Gregory Jonathon "Jon" Strand Jr. of Indianapolis, who was a passenger that night, and his wife, Natalie Strand, allege in their *lawsuit that Michael Wallace initiated the fight and pulled a gun from his car in the August 2018 incident. Uber driver Wallace died in the altercation.*


----------



## MasterAbsher (Oct 16, 2019)

Seems like a serious lack of training. If I have a gun and 6 people try to take it away from me there will be 6 dead people.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Mkang14 said:


> Pax didnt shoot him.
> 
> Pax restrained him and driver had a heart attack.


Driver should be Physically Fit.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> Driver should be Physically Fit.


Question is was the heart attack inevitable? Does it matter in this case?


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

Uber technologies, Law Enforcement, The Courts and Society reject violent Uber drivers.

Case in point:
A. Armed dead Uber driver Michael Wallace Gofundme account has *$2,880*
total dollars donated.
Conversely

B. Lyft driver Shawn Pepas Lettman Non-reaction and Restraint towards passengers who berated him, gofundme account topped* $46,500*
http://www.loopjamaica.com/content/...-us46k-after-being-abused-gay-trump-supporter
The public & POTUS has spoken






https://www.newsweek.com/trump-supp...o-him-berating-black-lyft-driver-goes-1167410


MasterAbsher said:


> Seems like a serious lack of training. If I have a gun and 6 people try to take it away from me there will be 6 dead people.


That's what dead Uber driver Michael Wallace thought too.✅

Unless you're a young trained Army Ranger and your attackers ain't,
you'll have a chance. Otherwise, Rest In Peace ✌&#127997;


----------



## Jon77 (Dec 6, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> Did 6 Adults who got the gun away from the driver
> REALLY HAVE TO SHOOT HIM ?
> 3 COULD HAVE SAT ON HIM.
> 
> ...


They didn't shoot him he died from cardiac arrest.
He had the same amount of stamina to engage in a fistfight as he did in bed.
12 1/2 seconds.

He was putting way too much gravy on his grits, he believed Jenny Craig was that ***** that turn him down to the prom.

It looks like the passengers were scammers, they wanted an XL vehicle but didn't wanna have to pay for it.
It's hard to tell who turned this average annoying situation into a physical fight, hopefully the hotel has a security camera that captured what happened.

But one things for sure he would still be alive if he would've done some more cardio.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

Jon77 said:


> *It looks like the passengers were scammers*


Would u want a loved one,
your child,
your parents riding with this deranged armed uber driver?
Facts speak for themselves.

"_Wallace should have never been hired. According to court documents, in 2004, Wallace had pleaded guilty to menacing, a Class B misdemeanor that should have required him to forfeit any and all guns in his possession-and, the suit alleges, disqualified him from being hired by Uber in 2016. Strand's lawsuit also argues that in promising a thorough background check of all drivers, Uber grossly misrepresented the safety of its product."_


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Yes, true. But I was just pointing out how quoted persons remark was based on nothing we read.
> 
> According to the pax he was hit and started bleeding. That should be easy to see. Also why was the gun pulled out? Why didnt the driver just leave?


You should picture it all in your imagination then you would have some idea.
Driver was sitting in driver seat, One passenger was on his right, the rest were in back seat , One might be still trying to get into the car, may be he was at out side of the car. So, how did they all got off the car? Don't forget the fact that Driver was in his car seat belt.
In my imagination, that incident would start similar like that.. Back seat rider started punching him. He remove his seat belt OFF and tried to get out off the car. He pulled his gun Out of window pocket. One of the closest back seat riders (driver side) came out and strangled him and the rest helped their friend. And driver died. He didn't even have a chance to wave his gun yet. That's how I could picture of the incident.
If the riders were 3 feet away from driver, at least one of them was dead already.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Tragic situation all around. The article says Wallace told the party of five Uber doesn’t allow adding pax to the ride after it has started. Is that factually correct? And for that matter, he hadn’t turned a wheel, so had the ride actually started? It doesn’t say if he told them the price would be adjusted to XL rates. (The Pathfinder seats seven.) He could have taken the sixth guy, said nothing and notified Uber to adjust the fare, right? Something about the whole story doesn’t ring true, and unfortunately, Wallace isn’t here to tell his side in full. :frown:
Edit to update:
An article from the news at the time (August 9, 2018) said Wallace was responding to pick up a party of four. That might explain the confusion over whether the ride was ordered as an X or XL. (Google Michael Wallace Louisville)


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Maybe I read a different article about the same guy. The one I read indicated that 3 of the 6 were children.

I was also confused about the limit of 5 people. In the US, X limit is 4 and XL limit is 6. Or am I mistaken?


----------



## Nightrider82 (Apr 29, 2019)

5 pax is already xl


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Wildgoose said:


> You should picture it all in your imagination then you would have some idea.
> Driver was sitting in driver seat, One passenger was on his right, the rest were in back seat , One might be still trying to get into the car, may be he was at out side of the car. So, how did they all got off the car? Don't forget the fact that Driver was in his car seat belt.
> In my imagination, that incident would start similar like that.. Back seat rider started punching him. He remove his seat belt OFF and tried to get out off the car. He pulled his gun Out of window pocket. One of the closest back seat riders (driver side) came out and strangled him and the rest helped their friend. And driver died. He didn't even have a chance to wave his gun yet. That's how I could picture of the incident.
> If the riders were 3 feet away from driver, at least one of them was dead already.


Please tell me this whole post is a joke?


----------



## MasterAbsher (Oct 16, 2019)

Cold Fusion said:


> Uber technologies, Law Enforcement, The Courts and Society reject violent Uber drivers.
> 
> Case in point:
> A. Armed dead Uber driver Michael Wallace Gofundme account has *$2,880*
> ...


I guarantee Wallace wasnt professionally trained. I am. Sorry snowflakes


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Please tell me this whole post is a joke?


Writer wrote according to what he could gather information from police. He didn't even go to the scene. They can not put their thought in the article. So article will not say what really happened. Article always say what it was and what is happening.


----------



## WindyCityAnt (Feb 24, 2019)

Almost every Driver that has felt threatened in the car as over reaction. Its very simple. 

DO NOT ever pull it unless your gonna use it! Thats about 2 secs of thinking. 

If you fake it because of being scared. Its already to late. The intruder had the advantage by that point.


----------



## BadYota (Aug 7, 2019)

This story only convinced me I need to carry


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

BadYota said:


> This story only convinced me I need to carry


Written like a True Uber driver.
When in doubt Escalate Escalate Escalate

Dead Michael Wallace could of said
"_Sure, hop in my 7 passenger Pathfinder_"
contacted Uber to switch ride to XL.
Instead he decided to Die that night &#129318;‍♂

The good news is he's Not Alive to
do serious damage like killing a Pregnant mother
and toddler because she didn't have a baby seat,

&#128073;Michael Wallace's Death SAVED Lives ✅


----------



## WindyCityAnt (Feb 24, 2019)

I also have never shot a real gun in my life ever! 30+ years

Nothing against the second amendment at all. Been through so many countless times that people carry willingly in front of me watching it. 

Including my own family. Never was scared. Lived off Nellis and the famous LV blvd ave in Vegas for years. I saw so many guns in my neighborhood it wasn't even funny. It is a very rough area. But never felt a threat. 

Its about being responsible! Which is the problem continues to increase.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Wildgoose said:


> Writer wrote according to what he could gather information from police. He didn't even go to the scene. They can not put their thought in the article. So article will not say what really happened. Article always say what it was and what is happening.


I did say according to pax. While yours was imagined with a tin foil hat.

Add to the list of questions: Why he illegally had a gun in the first place?


----------



## Jon77 (Dec 6, 2018)

Wildgoose said:


> You should picture it all in your imagination then you would have some idea.
> Driver was sitting in driver seat, One passenger was on his right, the rest were in back seat , One might be still trying to get into the car, may be he was at out side of the car. So, how did they all got off the car? Don't forget the fact that Driver was in his car seat belt.
> In my imagination, that incident would start similar like that.. Back seat rider started punching him. He remove his seat belt OFF and tried to get out off the car. He pulled his gun Out of window pocket. One of the closest back seat riders (driver side) came out and strangled him and the rest helped their friend. And driver died. He didn't even have a chance to wave his gun yet. That's how I could picture of the incident.
> If the riders were 3 feet away from driver, at least one of them was dead already.


 The ride had not started yet, passengers and driver were outside of the vehicle when the driver decided to hell with these people, he didn't want to take them.

After that a hothead turned a shouting match into a physical fight, but it's hard to tell from what is publicly known who was responsible for the first punch and also if it was reasonable for the driver to go to his car and get a weapon.

But it is known that the driver had a prior criminal charge of menacing.
A lot of people watch too many Hollywood movies ,and when they draw their weapons they are not ready for the reality.
Twice in my life I've had weapons drawn down on me in anger, first time was just a scare but the second time caused me to have physical ailments that I still feel to this day.
Reality is not at all like a movie set, these situations are best avoided if there is any possible way to do so.


----------



## Jon Stoppable (Dec 11, 2019)

MasterAbsher said:


> Seems like a serious lack of training. If I have a gun and 6 people try to take it away from me there will be 6 dead people.


Maybe, but if you were attacked by six boxes of Mallomars, could you eat them all without going to cardiac arrest?


----------



## Wild Colonial Boy (Dec 26, 2019)

Moral of the story? ALWAYS keep your doors locked until you are satisfied that the ride is to your liking. Only open passenger window enough to speak with passengers so that they can’t get their head into the car. Passenger should be able to tell you who YOU are, you don’t ask them if they are ‘so and so’ as this makes it too easy for scammers. Not happy, drive away, don’t argue. Cancel ride passenger attitude, not safe to pick up, you choose. NEVER get out of your car to ‘discuss’ the issue, even with a single passenger. Many U-Tube videos with advice.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> Dead men cant TESTIFY !
> 
> 6 LIVE PEOPLE VS. A MAN WHO CAN NOT SPEAK !


To top it off all of the living is related.



Cold Fusion said:


> Uber technologies, Law Enforcement, The Courts and Society reject violent Uber drivers.
> 
> Case in point:
> A. Armed dead Uber driver Michael Wallace Gofundme account has *$2,880*
> ...


Fusion these are bad cases to use as anti-gun advocation. Gun owners should only use deadly force as a last resort and deescalate situations. Neither story is one where a gun should have been drawn.


----------



## Sampson10 (Jun 14, 2019)

The Atlantic LOL. 

Thank God I live in a free state with a statute banning ride share companies from prohibiting guns in vehicles. That's why the terms say "where applicable by law" hehe. I never drove with less than two firearms within easy reach.

When seconds count the police are only a few minutes away.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Cold Fusion said:


> https://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2020/01/paradox-ubers-gun-policy/605701/
> _Uber officially bans drivers from carrying firearms-but the company's business model prevents it from enforcing such a ban. The results can be deadly._
> 
> Final result:
> ...


There most likely was video cameras at the hotel that clearly showed the driver being the aggressor and was viewed by the police. I've seen way too many drivers with short tempers that have weapons in their cars.


----------



## MasterAbsher (Oct 16, 2019)

WindyCityAnt said:


> Almost every Driver that has felt threatened in the car as over reaction. Its very simple.
> 
> DO NOT ever pull it unless your gonna use it! Thats about 2 secs of thinking.
> 
> If you fake it because of being scared. Its already to late. The intruder had the advantage by that point.


Very true statement. If you pull it better not be to bluff. You pull to shoot or dont waste your time.


----------



## Jon77 (Dec 6, 2018)

peteyvavs said:


> There most likely was video cameras at the hotel that clearly showed the driver being the aggressor and was viewed by the police. I've seen way too many drivers with short tempers that have weapons in their cars.


 The fact that nobody was charged kind of hints to the fact that the driver was the aggressor, that and the fact that he pled guilty to a menacing charge prior to this incident, he threatened a police officer, and was not supposed to own a weapon for two years.

They never left the Marriott parking lot, most hotels have security cameras everywhere, especially a higher end hotel like the Marriott.
If there was anything on the video tape that showed the passengers assaulted the driver I'm sure they would've been charged by now.

I'm all for gun rights and the Second Amendment but some cases are very poor cases to be used in support of that right.
Some people that own weapons are just plain old run of the mill hotheaded idiots.


----------



## BadYota (Aug 7, 2019)

Idk who has to go back to their car for a gun. When I carry, it’s on my person, not locked away where I can’t get at it. But this really comes down to personality. I’m not the type to escalate a situation. If there’s 6 guys, unless you plan to shoot then all, I wouldn’t even pull it out. You can bet you’ll go to jail even if they’re all armed and the trial would last decades. I’ll play along until I can diffuse the situation. Luckily there’s cops everywhere where I live and right next to the bars. I could just get out and yell and one would be there in a heartbeat


----------



## got a p (Jan 27, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> Did 6 Adults who got the gun away from the driver
> REALLY HAVE TO SHOOT HIM ?
> 3 COULD HAVE SAT ON HIM.
> 
> ...


they didn't shoot him, but their story has a few gaping holes in it.

the man died from cardiac arrest resulting from his physical health and getting involved in the scuffle.


----------



## Jon77 (Dec 6, 2018)

BadYota said:


> Idk who has to go back to their car for a gun. When I carry, it's on my person, not locked away where I can't get at it. But this really comes down to personality. I'm not the type to escalate a situation. If there's 6 guys, unless you plan to shoot then all, I wouldn't even pull it out. You can bet you'll go to jail even if they're all armed and the trial would last decades. I'll play along until I can diffuse the situation. Luckily there's cops everywhere where I live and right next to the bars. I could just get out and yell and one would be there in a heartbeat


Most people don't even think about the possibility of being arrested or sued. 
I went through a nightmare of a trail for 4 years, it started in 1993 and did not finish till the end of 1997.
I was actually sued by my assailant who shot me.
Due to the financial costs of paying a lawyer for 4 years, I had to sell my auto repair business.

Fortunately I eventually prevailed in court, but it was a tough, bitter, and very expensive lesson, only pull or use a weapon if it is absolutely the last resort. (think life, not property)
And even then it may end up costing you quite a lot.


----------



## got a p (Jan 27, 2018)

Cold Fusion said:


> http://www.loopjamaica.com/content/...-us46k-after-being-abused-gay-trump-supporter
> The public & POTUS has spoken
> 
> 
> ...


where did they come up with "trump supporter", lol. he never said he supported trump and in the comments someone mentions he had a follow up interview where he says the thought of it makes him vomit in his mouth. does every headline by law now have to have the word trump in it?


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Jon77 said:


> The ride had not started yet, passengers and driver were outside of the vehicle when the driver decided to hell with these people, he didn't want to take them.
> 
> After that a hothead turned a shouting match into a physical fight, but it's hard to tell from what is publicly known who was responsible for the first punch and also if it was reasonable for the driver to go to his car and get a weapon.
> 
> ...


Have you ever get out off your car before the ride had not started yet except for loading and unloading? So Wallace would not get out off the car before fight started. 
Strand said he didn't see the punch coming. That means he didn't sit in front passenger seat. If he did, he had no chance to grab Wallace at out side of the car. So Most likely he was outside of the car trying to sit in backseat or he was sitting already and got out of the car at the same time when driver got out off the car. So he got push while he exited.
Why did driver got out of the car? This is the real question. Wallace was dead so he couldn't be able to tell his version of the story. Most likely, he got puched while he was sitting in car so he tried to get out. This might be the best educated guess


----------



## Jon77 (Dec 6, 2018)

Wildgoose said:


> Have you ever get out off your car before the ride had not started yet except for loading and unloading? So Wallace would not get out off the car before fight started.
> Strand said he didn't see the punch coming. That means he didn't sit in front passenger seat. If he did, he had no chance to grab Wallace at out side of the car. So Most likely he was outside of the car trying to sit in backseat or he was sitting already and got out of the car at the same time when driver got out off the car. So he got push while he exited.
> Why did driver got out of the car? This is the real question. Wallace was dead so he couldn't be able to tell his version of the story. Most likely, he got puched while he was sitting in car so he tried to get out. This might be the best educated guess


I can attest to not seeing an incoming punch even when that person is standing right in front of you, the human fist can move incredibly quickly, and the initiator always has the advantage.
I was sucker punched during a traffic dispute many moons ago, I didn't expect or even see it coming even though I should have, it was a traffic argument after all, but in my defense I was young and naive.

The puncher and the punchee could have been at any latitudinal or longitudinal position in relationship to each other, if someone is has already determined to take action, and you do not expect such said action, then the flying fist will be felt first and seen second, or not at all.

For us without inside knowledge we can only speculate, but most people believe prior actions carry a lot of weight, that is why police officers are rarely convicted in most cases.
Their accusers usually have a track record that does not help them support their accusations.
It does not automatically mean they are lying in a single particular case, but it certainly does brings up trustworthiness concerns.
Although prior criminal activity isn't supposed to sway a jury, in reality it's hard to ignore prior actions.
Dirt bags usually don't become truth telling upstanding citizens all of a sudden.

Newton's little known fourth law of motion very clearly states that dirt-baggery once it is set in motion, tends to stay in motion, unless an external force acts upon it.

Perhaps the "Uber Drivers Lives Matter" group may be willing to explain away and ignore his prior menacing conviction of a police officer and turn a blind eye regarding the 2 year court ordered ban on owning firearms, but for most people especially non drivers, it shows a pattern of probable dirt-baggery.

The driver might have been innocent in this incident, god knows I detest my fair share of Uber passengers that I have ferried in my time driving, a year ago I was physically assaulted from behind while driving, by a drunk I picked up in Newport Beach.
But having said that, not all people who hold a steering wheel for hire are angels, we see this glaring fact in the news almost on a daily basis, and his prior history certainly does not put him in a favorable light.

But who knows I wasn't there, the only thing I know for sure is that he should have laid off of the Double Whopper with Cheese value combo meals.
A little cardio never hurt no one either, however the opposite is all too commonly true.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

The driver was a father of 3. Per this article, the hotel's camera didn't record the fight.

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...ee-Uber-driver-killed-row-passenger-fare.html


----------



## OldUncleDave (Apr 22, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> It says the first blows were from the driver.
> 
> What did you read &#128514;? All of what you wrote is completely different then what the article says.





Mkang14 said:


> It says the first blows were from the driver.
> 
> What did you read &#128514;? All of what you wrote is completely different then what the article says.


the article doesn't say who threw the first punch. It quotes the pax, Strand, as not seeing a 
Punch coming. Of course, he wouldn't lie, would he?


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Invisible said:


> The driver was a father of 3. Per this article, the hotel's camera didn't record the fight.
> 
> https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...ee-Uber-driver-killed-row-passenger-fare.html


Awesome Uber didn't deactivate the riders from Uberplatform for his attempt of abusing TOS on Uber X ride. So Freaking Awesome. .


----------



## BogusServiceAnimal (Oct 28, 2019)

Cold Fusion said:


> https://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2020/01/paradox-ubers-gun-policy/605701/
> _Uber officially bans drivers from carrying firearms-but the company's business model prevents it from enforcing such a ban. The results can be deadly._
> 
> Final result:
> ...


Fat Uber driver got what he deserved.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Cold Fusion said:


> Passenger sues Uber for Negligence in allowing Dead Uber driver on platform


Uber really should _not _be allowing dead drivers on the platform.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

OldUncleDave said:


> the article doesn't say who threw the first punch. It quotes the pax, Strand, as not seeing a
> Punch coming. Of course, he wouldn't lie, would he?


1 against 5. No one from the side of 1 would start a punch or a fight unless he was Jet Li.


----------



## OldUncleDave (Apr 22, 2019)

got a p said:


> where did they come up with "trump supporter", lol. he never said he supported trump and in the comments someone mentions he had a follow up interview where he says the thought of it makes him vomit in his mouth. does every headline by law now have to have the word trump in it?


if you watch the video, the out of control PAX says he is a Trump supporter to the 911 operator, as if that gets him special privileges. You see, he was being "racially profiled" because he was a white gay, Republican.


----------



## got a p (Jan 27, 2018)

he's hispanic. i just watched it again. no mention of trump while hes on the phone. post the time point in the video where you heard that.

he doesn't mention republican either.


----------



## Jon77 (Dec 6, 2018)

Wildgoose said:


> Awesome Uber didn't deactivate the riders from Uberplatform for his attempt of abusing TOS on Uber X ride. So Freaking Awesome. .


Coming soon to an UberX ride near you, 6 overweight and over luggage'd passengers from the great city of Louisville Kentucky...
Uber will never reprimand their crap passengers, without manure how are they ever gonna grow their money crop?
Water alone is not enough.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Are you guys really buying this ridiculous story with a million holes in it ? The guy killed the driver and he's suing Uber for it ? lol

It's like they just want to see how stupid people are by putting these bs stories out there.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

🔫


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Sampson10 said:


> I never drove with less than two firearms within easy reach.


No disrespect to Michael Wallace, but coincidentally I got this in an email today.

*Story From A Minnesota State Trooper*


> > > > *I made a traffic stop on an elderly lady the other day for speeding on MN State Highway 201 at Mile Marker 197 just East of McGregor, MN.
> > > > I asked for drivers' license, registration, and proof of insurance.
> > > > The lady took out the required information and handed it to me. In with the cards I was somewhat surprised (due to her advanced age) to see she had a Concealed Carry Permit. I looked at her and asked if she had a weapon in her possession at this time.
> > > > She responded that she indeed had a .45 automatic in her glove box.
> > > > ...


----------



## WindyCityAnt (Feb 24, 2019)

Trust me. You will know exactly the moment of my attitude will change drastically! 

Then game on. I bet i win coming out with my life. Perhaps not yours. Sorry about that.


----------



## Funky Monkey (Jul 11, 2016)

Just skimming, but I can't imagine he'd hit a pax in the face. The passengers run away. Then the driver goes for his gun?! 

As an aside, please be responsible if you have one in your car, they're not meant to pull out and wave around if there's no need. Be a pro


----------



## Jon77 (Dec 6, 2018)

uberdriverfornow said:


> Are you guys really buying this ridiculous story with a million holes in it ? The guy killed the driver and he's suing Uber for it ? lol
> 
> It's like they just want to see how stupid people are by putting these bs stories out there.


The passengers didn't kill the driver they just disarmed and sat on him, it's the excessive amount of Ho Ho's and Cinnabon's that he accidentally ingested over the decades that got him.
Perhaps guns don't kill people, people kill people, however fat certainly does kill people.
If you have three chins you shouldn't' suddenly elevate your heart rate by engaging in a fist fight.
Food fight ok, fist fight not so ok.
He should have challenged them to a duel at least a year out instead, that would have given him time to train like Rocky did before his match.

I think all parties involved deserved each other, from the X paying, but XL needing, scamming passengers, to the (most likely) hotheaded driver, and finally above all Uber corporate.
I fail to see anyone wearing a white hat in this three way mosh pit grudge match.


----------



## gooddolphins (Apr 5, 2018)

Great pax gets paid, drivers dead and Uber has new policies. Drivers always gets the shaft.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Cold Fusion said:


> Unless you're a young trained Army Ranger and your attackers ain't,
> you'll have a chance. Otherwise, Rest In Peace ✌&#127997;


I wasn't a ranger,

I wouldn't stand a chance against 6 drunken bros even if i had a mag light (my go to head thumper)

Against 6 i'd start with kneecapping one of them. Then i would aim center mass on a second target. With a 6 on 1 situation you have to start pulling the trigger or you end up dead from getting beat to death. And retreat? Retreat isn't always possible.

"A group of 6 drunken men made threats and ignored my warning."

"Did you try to run away"

"prosthetic leg, artificial hip, any attempt to retreat would have been a failure."

"And they weren't armed?"

"You ever seen someone get beat to death? Well i have and against 6 that doesn't take weapons. If i ended up on the ground i could have easily been stomped to death and unable to even try to get up and run away."

I'd rather be judged by 12 than carried by 6.

The fatal mistake the driver made was not shooting. 6 on one? The bullets will fly before they all can get on me.

In my manslaughter trial i'll point to my thousands of rides given and never having a need to draw my fire arm before and give a nice sob story to the cops about poor wittle defenseless crippled me who can't run away who was being ganged up on by 6 drunken bros, PTSD kicks in and i'm dropping bros left and right until i'm out of harms way.

I'll take those odds in a trial over my odds against 6 without a gun.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

njn said:


> my bad, of course the pax said the driver hit him first. who know the truth, easy to blame the gun owner.


This is not unlike the Zimmerman business. Zimmerman walked because there was no evidence against him. The only evidence was Martin's body and what Zimmerman said happened. The jury had no choice but to let him walk. Sharpton pointed out, while the matter was under investigation that we only will have one side of this story, thus, Zimmerman was going to walk. When I took in Warpedtongue's comment, a pig flew past my window. This was one of the few times that I agreed with Warpedtounge.

The difference here, though, is that there were multiple witnesses. To be sure, they all have their "story straight", but, veteran investigators can put cracks in stories when you have multiple witnesses. That the police concluded the investigation as quickly as they did suggests that they are not too interested in what really happened.



Older Chauffeur said:


> Something about the whole story doesn't ring true, and unfortunately, Wallace isn't here to tell his side in full.


There is just something missing here. It strikes me as odd that the driver would punch the passengers when he was outnumbered like that. To be sure, there are those who have their "manhood" encased in cold, blue steel, but, it just does not make sense, here.



Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> "A group of 6 drunken men made threats and ignored my warning."
> 
> "Did you try to run away"
> 
> ...


Florida is a Stand Your Ground State. You do not have to retreat.

In addition to the above, it comes as no surprise that this guy with a record slipped through Uber's $9,95 internet background check. There are convicted sex offenders who slip through those checks every day. When one of them finally does commit an assault, the police run his Social Security Number through their computers and more than a few times come up with previous. This was why Houston and Austin wanted a Law Enforcement background check. It is why New York City requires one. It is why cab drivers must submit to one. If you want a hack licence in the Capital of Your Nation, you must submit to an FBI fingerprint and background check.

....but Uber and Lyft assure us that Law Enforcement checks are not necessary. They are willing to pay off politicians to make sure that it does not happen. These politicians will sell the safety of their citizens for a piece of the action.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Florida is a Stand Your Ground State. You do not have to retreat.


I know, but regardless...

On a prosthetic leg and artificial hip retreating isn't an option, and something that i personally could justify in not attempting.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Jon77 said:


> The passengers didn't kill the driver they just disarmed and sat on him, it's the excessive amount of Ho Ho's and Cinnabon's that he accidentally ingested over the decades that got him.
> Perhaps guns don't kill people, people kill people, however fat certainly does kill people.
> If you have three chins you shouldn't' suddenly elevate your heart rate by engaging in a fist fight.
> Food fight ok, fist fight not so ok.
> ...


Driver didn't deserve to die and it's dIsrespectful how you're judging his eating habits.

In the article I posted, it was noted how Michael told them he couldn't breathe when they restrained him. It reminds me of the story of the man who died after officers chokehold him.

https://www.news.com.au/world/north...d/news-story/c1ce06dcb935e19439f9f59945743031


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

Invisible said:


> It reminds me of the story of the man who died after officers chokehold him.


It shouldn't.
Eric Garner didn't have a gun
Dead &#128128; Uber driver Wallace, Did
A birthday present &#127873; from his Dad that ultimately Killed him.
Bizarre

Michael Wallace's death saved the life of a future passenger(s)


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Cold Fusion said:


> It shouldn't.
> Eric Garner didn't have a gun
> Dead &#128128; Uber driver Wallace, Did
> A birthday present &#127873; from his Dad that ultimately Killed him.
> ...


Wallace's gun was never shot.

All I know is another driver is dead, and his name is being smeared. He was restrained, and he told them he couldn't breathe and later died.

As @mch said, something is fishy here!!!!


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

Invisible said:


> Wallace's gun was never shot.
> 
> All I know is another driver is dead, and his name is being smeared. He was restrained, and he told them he couldn't breathe and later died.
> 
> As @mch said, something is fishy here!!!!


There are reasons why the state of Kentucky prevent a person
with Wallace's criminal record from possessing a gun.
The real criminal is his father for gifting a gun to a mental defect son.

Only thing "fishy" is the father's inability to know right from wrong.
The father should be charged with his son's murder

"_Wallace should have never been hired. According to court documents, in 2004, Wallace had pleaded *guilty to menacing, a Class B misdemeanor that should have required him to forfeit any and all guns in his possession*-and, the suit alleges, disqualified him from being hired by Uber in 2016. Strand's lawsuit also argues that in promising a thorough background check of all drivers, Uber grossly misrepresented the safety of its product."_


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

It just goes to show that Über could have saved this driver's life by de-activating him, like they have many others. 

The driver's family should be suing Über for negligence and lack of due care.

.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

The reality is that this driver could have just drove away, or called the police, but he chose his own fate by being confrontational. This is why Uber and Lyft has a policy of no guns, all to often when someone with a short fuse has a gun they usually end up dead.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Invisible said:


> Wallace's gun was never shot.
> 
> All I know is another driver is dead, and his name is being smeared. He was restrained, and he told them he couldn't breathe and later died.
> 
> As @mch said, something is fishy here!!!!


The story could have easily been driver illegally carrying a gun shoots and kills passenger (father, husband). I just wonder whose side everyone would take then?

If someone has a gun the most humane thing to do is restrain them.



Invisible said:


> Driver didn't deserve to die and it's dIsrespectful how you're judging his eating habits.
> 
> In the article I posted, it was noted how Michael told them he couldn't breathe when they restrained him. It reminds me of the story of the man who died after officers chokehold him.
> 
> https://www.news.com.au/world/north...d/news-story/c1ce06dcb935e19439f9f59945743031


The alternative to not being restrained is driver possibly grabbing gun and shooting the passengers.

Pax said, "It was rolling on the ground, hoping you don't get shot in the face and doing everything you can the whole time [to see] my little 5-year-old [again]."


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> The story could have easily been driver illegally carrying a gun shoots and kills passenger (father, husband). I just wonder whose side everyone would take then?
> 
> If someone has a gun the most humane thing to do is restrain them.
> 
> ...


I see yours and other points, and it makes sense. Yet I also learned the hard way how pax (& ****ing Uber) can vilify a driver.

I don't own or carry a gun, nor do I want one. So maybe it did happen as you hypothesize. Either way, this didn't have to happen. And 3 kids still lost their dad.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Invisible said:


> I see yours and other points, and it makes sense. Yet I also learned the hard way how pax (& @@@@ing Uber) can vilify a driver.
> 
> I don't own or carry a gun, nor do I want one. So maybe it did happen as you hypothesize. Either way, this didn't have to happen. And 3 kids still lost their dad.


I would be more concerned about the abuse those kids might have suffered from their father by knowing his history of aggressive behavior.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Well, the killer got acquitted. Just like OJ and Casey Anthony.

Uber Drivers bad


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

mch said:


> Well, the killer got acquitted. Just like OJ and Casey Anthony.
> 
> Uber Drivers bad


And just like Trayvon Martin who was just walking to his relatives house with a hoodie on.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Jon77 said:


> The passengers didn't kill the driver they just disarmed and sat on him, it's the excessive amount of Ho Ho's and Cinnabon's that he accidentally ingested over the decades that got him.
> Perhaps guns don't kill people, people kill people, however fat certainly does kill people.
> If you have three chins you shouldn't' suddenly elevate your heart rate by engaging in a fist fight.
> Food fight ok, fist fight not so ok.
> ...


Holy shit! A nuanced, non emotional or agenda driven take on UP.net? I cant believe my eyes.

You're doing this thread wrong. You're supposed to take the bait and get all emotional and angry.



Invisible said:


> And just like Trayvon Martin who was just walking to his relatives house with a hoodie on.


To be honest, there are some similarities between Zimmerman and the dead Uber driver. I'm not saying the acquittal decision was wrong. The story just seems off.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

mch said:


> Holy shit! A nuanced, non emotional or agenda driven take on UP.net? I cant believe my eyes.
> 
> You're doing this thread wrong. You're supposed to take the bait and get all emotional and angry.
> 
> ...


I don't know what to believe on this story, but yep it seems off. But for them to sue Uber IDK about that.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> I know, but regardless...
> 
> On a prosthetic leg and artificial hip retreating isn't an option, and something that i personally could justify in not attempting.


Every dead guy once Typed tough words &#129318;‍♂


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

I’m sure there was video from the hotel security camera‘s. I’m inclined to believe that the Uber driver created the confrontation.
Most drivers would have either drove off or called the police if they felt threatened, this driver went for a gun when he went back to his car to grab his gun, he had a chance to leave, but he chose escalate the situation. Also he had a history of aggression with a gun.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

peteyvavs said:


> I'm sure there was video from the hotel security camera's. I'm inclined to believe that the Uber driver created the confrontation.
> Most drivers would have either drove off or called the police if they felt threatened, this driver went for a gun when he went back to his car to grab his gun, he had a chance to leave, but he chose escalate the situation. Also he had a history of aggression with a gun.


That's the part that doesen't make sense to me. He had a pathfinder with an extra seat and the guy who killed him claimed they offered him cash to take the extra pax.

That caused him to escalate the situation? That's the main part of the story I'm having a hard time believing. Also If I read it right, the punches were supposedly thrown inside the car right?. Would the hotel cameras pick that up?

Ultimately the dude should have driven away when he saw 6 people instead of 5, but like Jon77 said. I doubt anyone is wearing a white hat here.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

mch said:


> That's the part that doesen't make sense to me. He had a pathfinder with an extra seat and the guy who killed him claimed they offered him cash to take the extra pax.
> 
> That caused him to escalate the situation? That's the main part of the story I'm having a hard time believing. Also If I read it right, the punches were supposedly thrown inside the car right?. Would the hotel cameras pick that up?
> 
> Ultimately the dude should have driven away when he saw 6 people instead of 5, but like Jon77 said. I doubt anyone is wearing a white hat here.


Your attributing a reasonable balanced logical thinking process to a driver
who had a documented history of mental defect & violence.

Lots of unemployable Uber drivers are time bombs.
The Evidence can be read in many posts throughout
this website. The psychopath's mantra: "_My Car My Rules"_ seriously?
"_If 6 attacked me there'd be six dead" _on what planet, Uranus?

A consistent cognitive void with many low skill workers is
&#128073;They Don't Understand there Are Consequences for their Actions.

Uber needs to vet driver candidates with online
Psychological evaluation and Drug Testing


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Cold Fusion said:


> Your attributing a reasonable balanced logical cognitive process to a driver
> who had a documented history of mental defect & violence.


He had 3000 or whatever rides under his belt without incident. Then he suddenly decides to beat someone and pull a gun on someone who is offering him cash to take 1 extra person in a vehicle that can accommodate one?

Unless there is dashcam footage to prove otherwise. I don't believe there ever was a cash offer. Or the cash offer came in the form of some type of threat and a crumpled up dollar bill thrown at the drivers head. In which case the pax shouldn't get anything in the lawsuit.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

mch said:


> He had 3000 or whatever rides under his belt without incident.


Seriously &#128528;
How many drivers post
"_After 3 years and 4000 rides Uber DEACTIVATED Me"
"Uber sucks, passengers suck, I'm right and everyone is wrong"
"My car My Rules" _

Come on man, stop making my life so easy



mch said:


> What does that have to do with this case?


IT HAS to do with your Defense 
of the driver "_He had 3000 or whatever rides under his belt without incident"_

While in reality Drivers have as many trips then falter, screw up, explode
and are Deactivated &#128077;

This driver being Dead saved the lives of future passengers.
Like a mom with child, a grandparent a 19YO heading back to college.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Cold Fusion said:


> While in reality Drivers have as many trips then falter, screw up, explode
> and are Deactivated &#128077;
> 
> This driver being Dead saved the lives of future passengers.


Not all drivers blow up or explode at pax. Some of us do have restraint. So it's easy to believe drivers are always at fault, but I know that's not the case. So I'll respectfully agree to disagree.

Maybe this driver was a hothead, but I still don't understand how this situation escalated to how it did where they physically fought. Did the pax refuse to get out when the driver asked? No excuse to start a fight w/ pax. But there's so many variables.

Look at the driver who shot the pax, the deceased former doctor. That driver wasn't charged. Was this pax who restrained the driver threatening the driver? We don't know.

There is an anti-driver sentiment in the news. And Uber doesn't hold the pax behaving badly accountable. Either way, this is a dangerous job and a man still lost his life. I'm trying to remember this man was s person who had people who loved him.

It's another sad story for all involved that could have been prevented.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Cold Fusion said:


> Seriously &#128528;
> How many drivers post
> "_After 3 years and 4000 rides Uber DEACTIVATED Me"
> "Uber sucks, passengers suck, I'm right and everyone is wrong"
> ...


LMAO dude, Oh yea, I forgot about all those UP.net stories I read on here where someone with 3000 rides tells us all they got deactivated because they pulled their glock out on someone trying to offer them cash to take an extra pax. Because that happens ALL the time.

Let some MFer try and offer me cash. I'll loose my shit!

Maybe the next time someone kicks a pax out for eating food in the car. The pax should bludgeon the driver to death with a salami to save the lives of future passengers &#128514;

Take that you entry level ground transportation worker! I'm doing this for the children!


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

mch said:


> LMAO dude, Oh yea, I forgot about all those UP.net stories I read on here where someone with 3000 rides tells us all they got deactivated because they pulled their glock out on someone trying to offer them cash to take an extra pax. Because that happens ALL the time.
> 
> Let some MFer try and offer me cash. I'll loose my shit!
> 
> ...


Actually drivers pull their Glocks when passengers request
the radio volumn be lowered for a phone call.
There's good reason the majority of Incarcerated Inmates are Low Skill workers.

They're society's fringe embarrassment who do not subscribe to:
Your actions have Consequences


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Cold Fusion said:


> Actually drivers pull their Glocks when passengers request
> the radio volumn be lowered for a phone call.
> There's good reason the majority of Inmates are Low Skill workers.
> They're society's fringe embarrassment


I don't pull my glock when they ask for the 2 live crew to be turned down. I just tell them to suck my dick.

Then I'm usually like "Whoa whoa WTH do you think you're doing? It was a figure of speech!"


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

mch said:


> I don't pull my glock when they ask for the 2 live crew to be turned down. I just tell them to suck my dick.
> 
> Then I'm usually like "Whoa whoa WTH do you think you're doing? It was a figure of speech!"


If you're playing the song, Me So - - - - - - what do you expect? &#128512;


----------



## mrpjfresh (Aug 16, 2016)

peteyvavs said:


> There most likely was video cameras at the hotel that clearly showed the driver being the aggressor and was viewed by the police. I've seen way too many drivers with short tempers that have weapons in their cars.


Isn't this the honest truth. Remember the Lyft driver who picked up a hooker and John and ended up pulling the chef's knife at the first sign of static? Crazy.


mch said:


> LMAO dude, Oh yea, I forgot about all those UP.net stories I read on here where someone with 3000 rides tells us all they got deactivated because they pulled their glock out on someone trying to offer them cash to take an extra pax. Because that happens ALL the time.


I agree, generally speaking, but there are a a good amount of drivers that should never be doing this. A small percentage of these drivers let things like the low pay, general disrespect, long hours all build up in a slow drip-drip-drip. Instead of quitting or having a healthy outlet, this cup fills up, tips and spills and we get sensational rideshare rage like @getoutofmycar .

I think we all know where this is headed though. Anyone who has followed Uber for any length of time should. Uber draws this court case out as long as possible. If it looks like things will start going south, Uber comes in with a pile of &#128176;. Does anyone here think the cheapskate paxhole who ordered an UberX for 6 will stand on principle for great change or take the money and run?? Hmm. I wonder....

Uber gets off and it's business as usual. Obnoxious pax gets paid. And the hothead driver gets dead. Sun goes up. Sun goes down. The most we'll get if a message in the app warning us not to carry. Sad all around really.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

mrpjfresh said:


> Isn't this the honest truth. Remember the Lyft driver who picked up a hooker and John and ended up pulling the chef's knife at the first sign of static? Crazy.
> 
> I agree, generally speaking, but there are a a good amount of drivers that should never be doing this. A small percentage of these drivers let things like the low pay, general disrespect, long hours all build up in a slow drip-drip-drip. Instead of quitting or having a healthy outlet, this cup fills up, tips and spills and we get sensational rideshare rage like @getoutofmycar .
> 
> ...


When the verdict was read. A local gospel chior stood up in court and sang this. Since so many lives were saved.


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

Disgusted Driver said:


> First off, not understanding the 5 vs. 6 issue. Either it was X or XL, there's no Pool for 5 passengers. So what was the issue? Second, just drive off. Third, if you pull a gun, it's because your life is in danger and you are about to use it. This isn't Hollywood, you don't threaten people and wave it around.


If you can get to your car for a gun, you can drive away.

Trained gun users don't brandish a gun, you pull it and shoot the ****er in one motion.

Don't carry a gun.
Do read "In the greatest extreem" by a ex FBI, ex cop.

Even a clean shoot ruins your life.

Non lethal options are available.
I use a real Taser International C3 civilian taser with darts that shoot 15'.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

I drove for 5 years and never had an issue that could have escalated to the point of needing to be aggressive, the key being knowing how to communicate with people without raising an issue to confrontation. I’ve seen too many male drivers who think that because it’s their car that they can bully passengers, many of these male drivers are also are armed because they are p ussies when they’re unarmed.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

mch said:


> LMAO dude, Oh yea, I forgot about all those UP.net stories


 here's a refresher sparky
https://uberpeople.net/threads/does-deactivated-mean-deactivated.374263/https://uberpeople.net/threads/permanently-deactivated-for-uploading-a-profile-photo-wow.375825/https://uberpeople.net/threads/deactivated.365937/https://uberpeople.net/threads/got-deactivated-from-lyft.370973/https://uberpeople.net/threads/uber-deactivated.368537/https://uberpeople.net/threads/unfairly-deactivated.361451/https://uberpeople.net/threads/i-was-permanently-deactivated.364144/
https://uberpeople.net/threads/lyft-deactivated-me-too-watch-out.368295/
https://uberpeople.net/threads/uber-account-deactivated.356851/
https://uberpeople.net/threads/deactivated.371282/
https://uberpeople.net/threads/wtf-...-based-on-driving-history.371578/post-5741810
https://uberpeople.net/search/1411658/?q=Deactivated&o=relevance


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Cold Fusion said:


> https://uberpeople.net/threads/does-deactivated-mean-deactivated.374263/https://uberpeople.net/threads/permanently-deactivated-for-uploading-a-profile-photo-wow.375825/https://uberpeople.net/threads/deactivated.365937/https://uberpeople.net/threads/got-deactivated-from-lyft.370973/https://uberpeople.net/threads/uber-deactivated.368537/https://uberpeople.net/threads/unfairly-deactivated.361451/https://uberpeople.net/threads/i-was-permanently-deactivated.364144/
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/lyft-deactivated-me-too-watch-out.368295/


Lol you actually went through this site to find all of these posts? I thought I was making your life easy. I never realized so many drivers posted here about flipping out and pulling a gun after being offered cash. I stand corrected.

You win dude &#128514;. I give up. No Mas. You're on a roll today. A dead Uber driver. A Savage takedown of a fellow UP member with cold hard facts. Millions of pax lives saved. You need to buy yourself a lottery ticket.

"Every time an Uber Driver dies, a troll gets a new bridge"






Now if you'll excuse me, I have to get ready to drive my shift tonight:winking:


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

mch said:


> Well, the killer got acquitted. Just like OJ and Casey Anthony.
> 
> Uber Drivers bad


Well, technically he wasn't charged and didn't stand trial, so he wasn't acquitted. The police investigation determined that his use of force was justified. :wink:


----------



## DoubleDee (Apr 22, 2019)

MadTownUberD said:


> Wait a minute -- so you're telling me The Atlantic is going to run an article that portrays gun owners as unreasonable, sociopathic powder kegs? No way!


Only criminals should be allowed to carry firearms.


----------



## MothMan (May 15, 2016)

peteyvavs said:


> I'm sure there was video from the hotel security camera's.


You may be sure but post #49 already proved you wrong.

EDIT: Additional article saying there is no video.
https://www.courier-journal.com/sto...-driver-dies-after-fight-passenger/944325002/


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

DoubleDee said:


> Only criminals should be allowed to carry firearms.


This is *THE MOST TROLL POST *i have ever read and i don't use that word lightly.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

DoubleDee said:


> Only criminals should be allowed to carry firearms.


By your comment you shouldn't be allowed a plastic butter knife.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

peteyvavs said:


> By your comment you shouldn't be allowed a plastic butter knife.


I'm hoping he's just sarcastic and isn't a criminal.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

Invisible said:


> If you're playing the song, Me So - - - - - - what do you expect? &#128512;


.......Me love ❤ U long time
Uber Vietnam &#127483;&#127475;
Driver negotiating with 2 riders


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Cold Fusion said:


> .......Me love ❤ U long time
> Uber Vietnam &#127483;&#127475;


LOL! I was not talking about myself but the song. &#128512;


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

Invisible said:


> LOL! I was not talking about myself but the song. &#128512;


U have Composure and Grace


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Cold Fusion said:


> U have Composure and Grace


How'd you find my pic? &#128512;


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

Invisible said:


> How'd you find my pic. &#128512;


I google Mrs Vanderbilt Uber driver


----------



## DoubleDee (Apr 22, 2019)

I'm a Bernie supporter. Just got done with a 10 year stretch. Bernies going to give me my right to vote back. Along with all kinds of free stuff


----------



## LyftUberFuwabolewa (Feb 7, 2019)

Anytime a driver has the chance to deescalate and avoid a confrontation with their riders and doesn't take it the driver has made an error. It doesn't matter that the driver is right or the driver really wants to tell the rider off etc.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Invisible said:


> And just like Trayvon Martin who was just walking to his relatives house with a hoodie on.


Until he got confronted by a Hispanic guy with a gun and started beating on him


----------



## UberVanDenver (Feb 8, 2017)

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.de...-shooting-murder-verdict-michael-hancock/amp/


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

DoubleDee said:


> I'm a Bernie supporter. Just got done with a 10 year stretch. Bernies going to give me my right to vote back. Along with all kinds of free stuff


And then what, back for another 10 years of free room and board &#128514;

Bernie is like the crazy grand dad that barks at cars, he'll never be elected POTUS.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Heard today about a new drink found in bars around Des Moines called a “Bernie.” You order and pay for it, but the bartender gives it to someone else. :laugh: :biggrin: ( it’s just a joke, folks)


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

Another case of "Dead man tells no tales." 
The Uber driver have no voice to even defend himself or give his side of the story on what actually happened.
Generally there are 3 sides of the story. The riders side, the driver side and somewhere between the two of those is the truth. 

For whatever reason the escalation of events resulted in the driver death. Could it be manslaughter? Possibly. Was it murder? Impossible to prove. The police put it in the 2hard basket to pursue. After all was only a poor driver and not so influential or rich person.

Highly unlikely the driver was going out of his way to cause trouble on the roads for himself or his riders. Whatever made him grab for his weapon & been overpowered very quickly by 6 people he must of thought his life was in imminent danger. However was not quick enough to deploy it as he was swarmed. Absent of video evidence got only the recounts of the rider's side of the story. 

Will never really know what actually happened. For all intents and purposes could of been a car jacking that went wrong. Speculating on it does really nothing for the driver that has lost his life trying to earn a dollar.


----------



## yogi bear (Dec 25, 2015)

I've got nothing agin guns, I reckon it's cool how you are allowed to have em in murica, but what bothers me is why didn't he just take a cash tip, like $20 or so, to take the extra paxhole??


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

.​...and of course the dyslexic dispatcher came through with,

"Oh my God!!! He's got a Nug!"

.


----------



## Steve appleby (May 30, 2015)

First off it’s the Atlantic. They are a leftist newspaper who hates the 2nd amendment and anyone who supports it. So no real surprises there..Secondly, people are going to carry Regardless of what the law is or what Ubers policy’s are. As someone who drives into Baltimore city 5 times a day, I sometimes carry because the police will not help you if you are getting robbed. That’s just the way the game is played here in Baltimore. People are not going to be a victim. Lastly, yes if you don’t have proper training, you shouldn’t be carrying. It sounds like the driver got jumped and didn’t know what to do.

I feel that gun owners nowadays are being portrayed as racist, murderous, psychopaths who will shoot someone if told no. That’s simply not the case. I feel that the left is simply ignorant of the Second Amendment and the left wants the government to take charge of people’s safety. I always tell the anti-gunners to come down to Baltimore city and see for themselves.


----------



## Jon77 (Dec 6, 2018)

Invisible said:


> Driver didn't deserve to die and it's dIsrespectful how you're judging his eating habits.
> 
> In the article I posted, it was noted how Michael told them he couldn't breathe when they restrained him. It reminds me of the story of the man who died after officers chokehold him.
> 
> https://www.news.com.au/world/north...d/news-story/c1ce06dcb935e19439f9f59945743031


Fair enough, point we'll taken, it's more like gallows humor.
Mainly what I want to point out is there were some problems with the drivers actions prior to the incident.
It's quite obvious the passengers were scammers, but I have serious doubts that the driver was completely innocent.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Jon77 said:


> Fair enough, point we'll taken, it's more like gallows humor.
> Mainly what I want to point out is there were some problems with the drivers actions prior to the incident.
> It's quite obvious the passengers were scammers, but I have serious doubts that the driver was completely innocent.


You're probably right, so this I agree with.


----------

